# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Maldonado, director de eltiempo.es, habla sobre la ciclogénesis explosiva

## bpalma

*Maldonado, director de eltiempo.es, habla sobre la ciclogénesis explosiva*

José Antonio Maldonado (Sevilla, 1944) continúa siendo uno de los personajes más recordados de la televisión, donde estuvo trabajando para TVE como meteorólogo durante veintitrés años. En esta entrevista, profundiza sobre el caótico tiempo que ha asolado el país durante este invierno.

http://www.abcdesevilla.es/20100323/...003221600.html

----------

